# I am stuck on 7th Generation



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I really love these natural cleaning products. The detergent works really well even with the horrible water we have in Houston ( I wish we could afford those fancy water filtering systems....)

The dish washing stuff is great (better than Cascade which worked for me before). I am now trying the bathroom products. I think they should be effective too.... many of the environmentally friendly products do not clean well and these products do work well. 

Who else has had experience with these products?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Where do you get 7th Generation products? And are they more expensive in comparison to regular brands? I've been hearing great things about them, but haven't tried any of them yet. Would love to, but we are on a very tight budget, and cannot justify the extra cost if they are more expensive. 

I've been leaning towards making some of my own cleaning products, but in some areas I feel mine are not quite up to the task. For example, I make my own laundry soap, but it's not always enough to really clean DHs work clothes, and I turn to detergent to do his laundry. If 7th Generation would work, that would be great!

What all cleaning products does 7th Generation make?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Lickcreek, I've used a couple of things by 7th Generation. They are more expensive, but they work very well. Sometimes around here, you can watch (Target is especially good at this) and if something sits on the shelf for a certain amount of time, they clear it out. Even things like tissues (puffs) I've found on a clearance counter because they were the "old" shipment, even though they still have the same type on the regular shelf. 

Little silly of them I think, but works out well for me! I always stock up when this happens!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You can purchase these products at price chopper and many other grocery stores around the country, as well as on their website. Comparatively speaking, they are not that much more expensive, and they are definitely greener.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

So, Peepsqueak, how did the bathroom cleaners work for you?

Well, that explains it. Unless I travel about 60 miles, my only choice for shopping is, you guessed it...:flame:...WalMart. We use to have 2 grocery stores, EconoFoods and Hy-Vee. Econo just closed last fall, and now Hy-Vee will be building one of their "Super Stores". Not to be outdone, our Wal-Mart had to make plans for a Super Center, to compete with our only grocery store. Not much hope of ever getting anything else in this disgusting little town. 

I will be checking for these when I go out of town, though!


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

The bathroom stuff is so so.....I was surprised that the counter cleaner is pretty good and everything looks pretty spiffy after I got through. My counters in the kitchen are horrific too.....

The bathroom cleaner is good but takes a little elbow grease because of the dirt in the tub. If I clean the tub out right after a bath it is better. I still cheat and use clorox to really scrub off the grime. It does not have a scent either which is good for me. Perfumes that cover the odors do not convince me that things are really clean.

These products are gotten at Whole Foods, HEB, Target and probably other stores too. Beldens is a grocery here that carries them too. I have to watch pricing to see when it goes on sale. That is when I try to stock up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't afford 7th Generation.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooh... Seventh Generation. Love their stuff. I just started using the laundry detergent, and *oof* - it's expensive! So, I've been using half the amount of detergent, and supplementing it with Mule Team or Super Washing Soda. Works just as well, too! I found a comparison of natural laundry detergents, from the folks at Grist - http://www.grist.org/advice/products/2008/02/26/?source=weekly

I use Ecover products on the floor, and for the dishes. Interestingly enough, Clorox has jumped on the eco-bandwagon, too. I was at Lowe's last week and picked up the "Green Works" toilet bowl cleaner, and all purpose spray cleaner. Both were less that $3 each, and do a fine job.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I was in on a product study last year, and though of course they don't tell you what you are using, I took the lid off of a Clorox Greenworks glass and surface cleaner at the store the other day, and that's what it was. I really liked the stuff. I'm trying not to buy as many cleaners, but I may break down and buy a bottle of that when I start running out - it worked really well, and smells so good - not at all chemically like other glass cleaners (especially Windex - don't like that stuff at all!).


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Christine in OK said:


> I was in on a product study last year, and though of course they don't tell you what you are using, I took the lid off of a Clorox Greenworks glass and surface cleaner at the store the other day, and that's what it was.


I guess that was the same study I was in. I never did figure out what either of the 2 cleaners were (the natural and the regular). I guess the natural was the clorox one.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like the automatic dish washing powder and the laundry powder 
i add a cup of vinager to the dishwasher before i start it so no need for jet dry
the laundry powder is good although i am working on a box of arm and hammer at the moment i have a front loader so i get 6 months on a box that is supposed to be 120 loads family of 5 
the surface cleaner is so so in my opinion and i am more appt to just use vinager on windows and mirrors and 50/50 hydrogen peroxide and water for disinfecting surfaces 

but i like the liquid dish soap , and am planning a grey water system in the future to water the garden


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> I guess that was the same study I was in. I never did figure out what either of the 2 cleaners were (the natural and the regular). I guess the natural was the clorox one.


I have a bottle of Windex, and after smelling it the other day, I think it might have been the second (non-natural) one. ICK!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

You can also get single ply TP from Seventh Generation that is made from 100% recycled post consumer paper. The stuff that just says it's made from recycled paper is misleading because all paper mills recycle stuff that didn't come out right the first time, you want to know what is the pre & post consumer %'s. On the laundry detergent, try using half as much as suggested - for some water types this works just as well if not better. My cleaning supplies are baking soda, table salt, white vinegar, a nylon scrubby and me! Try pouring your finished dishwater into the toilet at night - the next morning scrub as usual and presto, clean! Oh and back to 7th Generation - look for food buying group or Food co-op in your area then you can order the TP and other stuff by the case and really save.


----------

